# u make me sick not a sportsman



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Everybody needs to watch out for a profile name of "u make me sick" This IDIOT is a peta member. uke:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This person will be removed. The moderators are working on it currently. Opinions are welcome but the foul language and attacks are not. Please ignore this person's posts untill we can take care of this.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I thought it was pretty funny. I say let the loser stay and liven the site up a little bit. :run:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I deleted all of his or her posts on the coyote forum...anywhere else?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Dang it! I didn't get on in time to see them and verbally rip them a new one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Deactivated...he was from the UK.

Like GG said, the best thing to do is ignore them. If they know they'll get a rise out of people here, they'll direct all their PETA buddies here to do the same.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bravo to you guys for jumping on this so quickly and taking care of the problem!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Great job guys, we don't take kindly to those PETA folks. :wink:


----------

